# Panasonic tc-p55vt30 or the Samsung pn59d8000?



## kakes92 (Jan 4, 2012)

Which of these two are better the Panasonic tc-p55vt30 or the Samsung pn59d8000? These seem to be the two best 3d tvs on the market right now from what i can tell after lots of research. Im looking to buy a new 3d tv to replace my old LG 50pg20 and wanted to know out of these two which one has the best picture quality, color accuracy and 3d performance? Also which one is best for gaming?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would consider these displays equal. I'd love to be in your shoes right now!

Welcome to the Shack by the way! :wave:


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi kakes92,

Great question and you did pick the two best TVs. 

Personally I prefer Panasonic's VT30 simply because of the deeper black level. However, screen size and price is in favor of Samsung's PN59D8000. 

Other considerations, although minor are:

For gaming I believe Panasonic's Viera TV has slightly faster input lag. Samaung's D8000 might have slightly better phosphor heat image retention. Also Samsung's D8000 has a built-in web browser.

You will not be unhappy with either choice so as mech put it so well..... _"I'd love to be in your shoes right now!"_

Enjoy!

-Robert



kakes92 said:


> Which of these two are better the Panasonic tc-p55vt30 or the Samsung pn59d8000? These seem to be the two best 3d tvs on the market right now from what i can tell after lots of research. Im looking to buy a new 3d tv to replace my old LG 50pg20 and wanted to know out of these two which one has the best picture quality, color accuracy and 3d performance? Also which one is best for gaming?


----------



## rupertoooo (Jan 9, 2012)

Robert,

You stated that these are currently the two best displays on the market. In your opinion is the Elite in the running or lagging behind due to some issues.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Welcome to HTS rupertoooo. 

I actually should not have said that as the Elite TV is actually the best TV available today. I left it out for a few reasons, mostly because it was not in the original posters question and because the Elite price is so much higher I don't consider it in the same category as Samsung D8000 and Panasonic's VT30 plasma TVs.

And quite honestly, my third reason was that I did want anyone to think I'm trying to sell anything, especially something that's twice the price of the ones being asked about.

The Elite does have a color decoding problem with the secondary colors, teal and purple, but I don't find it a big issue. The overall pq is stunning and it stands up to high ambient light with the deepest blacks imaginable. 

-Robert


----------



## Munchieiam (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been seriously considering the Panasonic tc-p60gt30 since it fits better in my price range, how does it compare to the d8000? I have found them for pretty much the same price.

Thanks
joe


----------



## xenoquake (Jan 14, 2012)

Just purchased a P55VT30 and can't wait for it to be delivered. Does anyone have any advice for out of the box tweaks?


----------

